# Chrysis angolensis (Cuckoo wasp)



## jeffashman (May 15, 2022)

My granddaughter found this little wasp in her bathroom. The actual size is just under 20mm. I really like the iridescent green coloring. Taken with the Tamron 18-400mm at 400mm at 8 inches from the subject, illuminated with a Godox flash unit.



may15202201 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## jeffashman (May 16, 2022)

Additional information, they are parasitic, and get their name from laying their eggs in the nests of other insects. This particular wasp c. angolensis, lays its eggs in Mud Dauber nests.


----------



## K9Kirk (May 16, 2022)

Nice shot, Jeff. Insects are insidious ... quite like my X.  😅


----------



## Jeff15 (May 16, 2022)

Nice shot.....


----------



## jeffashman (May 17, 2022)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice shot, Jeff. Insects are insidious ... quite like my X.  😅


Thanks!


Jeff15 said:


> Nice shot.....


Thanks!


----------

